# Prepping going mainstream?



## GrinnanBarrett (Aug 31, 2012)

My family had lunch at Chipotle last week and for those who eat there you know they have stuff printed on their drink cups about all sorts of things. The first cup my son got had a question on it, "You have two minutes to evacuate! What can you grab in two minutes in order to survive?" I am para phrasing since I do not have to cup with me. I did not expect to see this one. Have any of you seen stuff like this starting to pop up? Chipotle is part of McDonald's. LOL.


----------



## bigg777 (Mar 18, 2013)

Here in PA our recently deposed Gubner Corbett and PEMA were putting out PSAs that urged PA residents to have 3 days of supplies on-hand for an emergency.:eyebulge:


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

I see these billboards in the POOR parts of various Texas cities:

http://www.ready.gov/build-a-kit


----------



## LastOutlaw (Jun 1, 2013)

LincTex said:


> I see these billboards in the POOR parts of various Texas cities:
> 
> http://www.ready.gov/build-a-kit


I cant help wondering how they expect people to be informed when MSM is lying to everyone!


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

Don't think of it as lying, that sounds bad. Think of it as.... ahh... Creating a new truth that they want the people to hear.


----------



## Balls004 (Feb 28, 2015)

I'm all for it, I love Happy Meals and would love to get something like a magnifying glass or a jetscream whistle instead of the other toys. Maybe there's hope yet!


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

The federal government encourages people to be prepared but only for a few days.


----------



## jnrdesertrats (Jul 3, 2010)

BillS said:


> The federal government encourages people to be prepared but only for a few days.


That is because they will only need 5 days to round them up. The sheeple will comming running out like cockroaches when the green trucks roll up to "help".


----------



## ZangLussuria (May 25, 2012)

Got a happy meal last year that had a spongebob Flashlight.


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

Here is another preparedness manual. This one is compiled by Representative Pittenger from NC. I find it interesting that it is written around the concept of terrorism. It is around thirty pages so I will not copy it here. Though it is a very basic manual if you pick up one or two tidbits it might be worth the read.

https://www.scribd.com/doc/259913530/Terrorism-Preparedness-Manual


----------



## Viking (Mar 16, 2009)

Woody said:


> Don't think of it as lying, that sounds bad. Think of it as.... ahh... Creating a new truth that they want the people to hear.


Shades of "1984", Ministry of Truth.


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

starting at 3 days is kind of like kindergarten, counting blocks, first, calculus comes later


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

While the federal government encourages people to be prepared for a couple of days, it does all it can to discourage long-term preparedness. Preppers are ridiculed and demonized in the mainstream media. The Obama administration is encouraging more and more people to be dependent on the government while creating an economic environment where it's very difficult for a lot of people just to survive.


----------



## HardCider (Dec 13, 2013)

Making a plan and having 3 days of food and water is a good start. I bet 90% of the population in our country doesn't have that. Hard times are coming. You can see it. It's almost like watching a hurricane form up and build strength. A few people take note but most just throw a party and end up standing on some overpass screaming to the helicopters to please save their bacon.


----------



## musketjim (Dec 7, 2011)

I think that with a lot of preppers promoting self sufficiency and REAL sustainability (not the U.N. and eco-Nazi bs version), we are coming over as more mainstream whether we consider ourselves that or not.


----------



## crabapple (Jan 1, 2012)

Katrina woke up a lot of people.
Everyone blamed who every they hated for the mess & there was enough blame for everyone.
But we learned that the local,state & feds, are not good at protecting or helping in an after mass this size.
That much of the blame was on each person who sit on their fat backsides instead of being ready for the worse that could & would happen to them.
So this is a good side effect to the pain & harm of the Katrina mess.

A lot of homesteads & backyard gardeners put up their food, because it is better & cheaper for quality of the food.
That does not mean they believe in SHTF is ever coming or maybe it has come for them already.
But the dumb preppier TV shows have helped some to, got people thinking about being caught short of common scene.


----------

